
A new home for Jeremy Bentham’s auto-icon - pepys
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/philosopher-auto-icon-college-commute
======
mhandley
My inaugural lecture as a professor back in 2003 was held as part of a
celebration of 30 years of the Internet at UCL, where Vint Cerf and Bob Kahn
received awards. Pretty daunting audience for a new networking professor.
Afterwards there was a big dinner with the Provost, Vint, Bob and various
dignatories, and of course, Jeremy Bentham attended, in his box. Although he
wasn't quite at the dinner table, I pretty much got to sit next to him through
dinner. He wasn't much of a conversationalist. Needless to say, it was one of
my more memorable days.

I think Bentham would appreciate the new glass box - he did invent the
panopticon after all. But I think he'd be sad to miss out on being wheeled
into dinner with new professors.

~~~
tetris11
Or getting his head stolen during a drunken rivalry between UCL and Imperial

~~~
mhandley
Tradition has it that it was Kings that stole his head. After all, Kings was
founded as a religious alternative to "that godless institution on Gower
Street". UCL: proudly secular since 1826.

~~~
quotz
Proudly inclusive too. First university to accept women and foreigners

